# Okay to tie dog outside?



## robbie4christmas (Feb 27, 2011)

Do you think it is okay to tie your GSD outside for 5-10 in the yard instead of taking the dog out and staying out there with it? This would be in the front yard with no fence.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Well this was an easy one...no.....did you get a puppy for Christmas?


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Unattended-no
If you are out there with him, like you say, but he just needs a tie out for safety- then I don't see why not- and I'm sure he'd like to be hanging out with you.

Edit: Do you mean this will replace all walks- or just sometimes?


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

robbie4christmas said:


> Do you think it is okay to tie your GSD outside for 5-10 in the yard instead of taking the dog out and staying out there with it? This would be in the front yard with no fence.


Oh wow. Good luck with this one.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

robbie4christmas said:


> Do you think it is okay to tie your GSD outside for 5-10 in the yard instead of taking the dog out and staying out there with it? This would be in the front yard with no fence.


I can't vote because I don't know enough details. Is this a pup? I'm *assuming* so with your username. 

If a pup, nope. 

My adults (non-GSD) are on a tie out sometimes. Especially on nice days. They like to just kinda veg out in the sunshine. 

But if this is a youngun, I wouldn't leave him/her alone on a tie out. Most pups wouldn't like that a whole lot anyway.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

In a front yard, unattended? No. Even in a few minutes, a pup can get loose, run off and get hit by a car or get stolen by someone or get poisoned by a nasty neighbor.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Why do you need to tie the dog out? Do you mean 5 to 10 minutes?

Did you just get your pup? If so and you are potty training, you need to take the dog out on a leash to quickly potty break him. 

Even if he is potty trained, it's better if you take him out on a leash (definitely on a leash if there's no fence) so you can monitor his urination and feces. Poop tells you a lot 

Safety issues. There are some people out there that wouldn't think twice about getting out of their car and stealing your pup. Purebreds (specially puppies) would fetch a decent price on craigslist. Also, stray or loose dogs can come to your yard (unfenced) and attack your pup (easy pickings on a tie out).


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

5-10 what? Minutes. Probably ok. Hours? Heck no.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

My parents leave the dog tied for up to 1/2 hour. But that is in the back yard, and even then some roaming dogs did get to him once, and some lady was feeding him treats one day. 

Usually they set the timer for ten minutes, but he gets 1/2 hour in the morning. 

I think a puppy is much more vulnerable than an adult dog. They can be stolen easier, bullying or teasing will have more lasting effects, and getting attacked by whatever can really be bad.

Anyhow, it is an ok question, but my guess is that you are going to get a lot more no's then yes's, and you should qualify 5-10 minutes. 

Also for a pup, you want to be there so you can praise any pottying.


----------



## MountainGSDs (Jul 25, 2011)

If you are just tethering him for 5 to 15 minutes or so and you just run in to check the stove, take a quick whizz or are watching from the dry warm house there should be no problem. I am assuming you have a good setup of course, then it's ok. Tethering a dog for long periods isn't a good idea though.
If you are out say working in the garden or on the car and you want him with you and you don't have the luxury of a fence it should be ok. You just need to keep monitoring him though.


----------



## robbie4christmas (Feb 27, 2011)

Emoore said:


> 5-10 what? Minutes. Probably ok. Hours? Heck no.


Minutes



chelle said:


> I can't vote because I don't know enough details. Is this a pup? I'm *assuming* so with your username.
> 
> If a pup, nope.
> 
> ...


Yes, a pup.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

I guess it depends. I have Sasha "tied out" (really it's a leash tied to my recliner that goes out my sliding glass door. And the banjos start playing  ) but I can see her, and unless I'm cleaning she's only out there for like 5 min. while she does her business. I think depends on the age, amount of time, and area you live in.


EDIT: I'd be nervous having a pup out by itself.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I can understand the temptation to tie the pup out, let him potty and then take him back in. Especially in bad weather, nobody wants to go out a zillion times to train a puppy. *But* imo, better safe than sorry. Plus, you'll get him potty trained quickly, establish a bond and you'll know for sure that he's ok.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

A little puppy, no, honestly I'd rather just let the pup out free than on a tie-out unattended (could get tangled, chew it and swallow part, who knows). With Nikon, Ana, and Pan (the three GSDs I've had as pups) they all just went out with the other dogs, free. Sometimes I went out, sometimes not. Aults why not? I tie-out one of my dogs for hours. He loves to be outside and I can see him from in the house. We have a fence so no other dogs can get in but he's a digger escape artist.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

"Aults why not". i thought "Aults" was a German word for a few seconds. :laugh:



Liesje said:


> A little puppy, no, honestly I'd rather just let the pup out free than on a tie-out unattended (could get tangled, chew it and swallow part, who knows). With Nikon, Ana, and Pan (the three GSDs I've had as pups) they all just went out with the other dogs, free. Sometimes I went out, sometimes not.
> 
> >>>>Aults why not?<<<<
> 
> I tie-out one of my dogs for hours. He loves to be outside and I can see him from in the house. We have a fence so no other dogs can get in but he's a digger escape artist.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I was going to answer yes until you clarified that it was a puppy.

The main reason why I say NO for puppies? You can't praise them when they potty!! If you want to housebreak your puppy you need to BE THERE when they go outside so you can reward them.

I would rather run out with a young puppy for a minute, praise them when they go and then bring them right back in than put them outside on their own.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would not leave a pup tied out unattended. They may run after something high speed, tangle a leg in the line and break a leg. Or slip a collar, and run away. What type collar are you putting the pup on to tether him?
I also would worry about later as the pup grows, other dogs coming into the pups territory or a kid, then a kid gets tangled because pup is overexhuberant or the pup is aggressive from tieout so possibly bites/bites out of excitement not aggression. Too many scenario's.....
If I am outside with the dog, and the dog has no recall then tying out is ok, but otherwise I'd rather them never be tethered. And if they are, not for an hour or more, and never when I'm not observing whats going on around them.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

I didn't vote because for me it's not a yes or no answer. I do think it is ok to tie your dog outside if you are with him/her and it is only for a short period of time. I don't think it is ok to tie your dog outside for a long time or to leave him/her unattended.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

I voted yes because I would be comfortable doing it at my home for a few minutes since I have a large front yard and live in a good area. I think it depends on where you live and the age of the dog, etc. I would not have my dog outside alone if I had a small square of a property that some have in my town, or lived in a bad part of town or had neighbor kids living within reach of my dog (very close houses). However I would be peeking out at him and not leave him out longer than 10 minutes...actually 10 minutes would probably make me crazy...maybe just 5 minutes


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

Is this a puppy? Do you have neighbors? I wouldn't put any dog in my front yard unattended if I had neighbors. I wouldn't leave a puppy unattended. If this is a well behaved adult dog and you dont have neighbors I wouldn't see a problem.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Stealing is another scenario...I'd never leave a pup out for that reason too.


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

Where I live, it makes your dog coyote-bait or at risk for a possible stray dog that may wander into the yard area.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

I said yes, but I feel it is only for short periods to do their business. Otherwise I would not.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

When I do my garden, I keep my dog tied up, he usually will just lay on the lawn and watch me. But I am there with him, I will never leave a dog/pup tied out unsupervised.


----------



## Msmart (Dec 18, 2011)

I also said yes but I have never and would never leave them unattended. As many people have said only if I'm there. During the summer everyone comes to my neighborhood for there summer homes but every time of year I love it as does my dog she gets to roam free and enjoy herself.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

If it's a pup and you are working on housetraining you need to go out with the puppy on a leash, no matter if you have a fence or not.


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

Yes This is not something I'm happy with, but I have no fence. Out in AM and PM for business break only. . Regular walks or runs at parks. Keep me from putting on the lbs.


----------



## Max&Bear Dad (Jan 28, 2012)

Especially for a GSD time on a leash while we are inside with our "people pack" can be particularly painful because of their strong pack mentality. I suppose if its for a short period of time, or if its necessary for his own safety it might be ok. I have my friends, work, and activities, but they only have me. We spend time outside together, and we are healthier for it. I'd like to believe that this has also made the bond between us even stronger.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Never unattended...I would worry about a puppy getting stolen and I would worry about a bigger dog breaking the tie out and running......My dog that is not a shepherd broke her tie out to my disbelief, thankfully I was outside with her when she did it or she would have been gone.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Nope never. Especially for a puppy, never for a puppy.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

it is no longer safe to leave any dog outside (or even in a car), unattended, especially a puppy. the bundlers (who steal animals to sell to fighters or for research), are out in force all over the country, especially because of the poor economy. so please don't tie your puppy outside alone, it'll be too late if you go out to get him and he's gone.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

I think its not a black and white question, and it really depends. I tend to lean towards more supervision than not, even thought our area is pretty safe, and I used the back yard for tying out. I generally only left them out long enough to go get a drink or use the bathroom, otherwise i was always out with them. Now I have a fenced area, and the same basic rules apply.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Not a pup. First, for safety. Puppies get in to so many things in a hurry! Second, how are you going to house break if you aren't out there to let him know he did right?

Adults - we do. We have a tie out. Our dogs do their thing and come right back to the porch for the most part. A tie out is NOT an ideal situation! We lost a dog when the tie out latch broke. It was a terrible, terrible thing to happen for everyone involved. So, yes, we let our dogs out on a tie out. Yes, I still keep an eye on them. And Yes, Katieliz is 100% correct. Bad things can happen to an adult dog when on a tie out as well.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Unsupervised, no, especially not a pup. I leave my adult out on a trolley run, but the whole back of my house is covered with windows and french doors, so I can see him in whatever room I go to. I always have my eye on him.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I didnt vote as Lucky who does not do the nutso run when on a tie out is often on a tie out when i work in our front yard or side garden. Daisy and lucky are both on long tie outs when we take them fishin.OK my husnad fishes until Daisy jumps in to check out things and scare the fish. Last year we took the dogs and as we were untangling Daisy Lucky got loose and went to the next people fishing and almost had them talked into a ham sandwich. We were only turned for 2 to three minutes and he somehow had the chain unsnapped.I use it but it is not fail proof.


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

No!!! Never,never! would i leave a pup outside tied,unattended even in a fenced in yard.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Too many variables and not enough info to answer that question.
Default answer: NO


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I said YES because I'd keep an eye on it.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

In the state of Texas it is against the law to leave a dog tied up outside between the hours of 10 pm and 6 am. Kinda out there, but there it is.


----------



## _Crystal_ (Jun 28, 2011)

No, because my neighbors dog was tied up in the backyard WITH a fence, and she almost choked herself. Another time she broke her collar and jumped the fence and nearly ran away. Now they watch her when she is outside.


----------



## Cknoble1 (Oct 3, 2011)

*I think it's ok*

I would say yes under the right circumstances. If you do not have a fenced in yard and you will be out with your dog playing or to do his business then I think it is fine. I rather have him tied down so he doesn't run off and get hit by a car. Not everyone has a fenced in yard or has a bunch of land. You must do what you can to keep your dog safe. I would never let my dog tied up for more than 15 minutes at a time. I take him for walks constantly and drain him of his energy. Yard for him is just to do his business.


----------



## Mashirorima (Feb 22, 2012)

No. My father had a husky and he was tied up for just a few minutes... He died. He somehow got caught and choked. A couple minutes later they went to get him and he was lifeless.
Also my friend's dog jumped off the porch on a chain and hung herself.

Totally against them. Also i believe they make a dog more aggressive. Just my opinion though.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

no ive never tied my dog outside. i live in the woods where there are bears etc. that would leave my dog vulnerable to whatever comes into our backyard, our neighbor tied up their collie and another dog was loose, he attacked her, so ive noticed they dont tie her out anymore.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

The thing Ive seen about leaving any dog tied outside is everyone does not love dogs, like the people on this board does. Ive even heard of people that hated dogs!! I remember a dog that was tied outside when I was a youngling. He would bark all day into the night. It went on for a few weeks...then it got quiet. I found out someone fed the dog antifreeze. I felt so bad for that dog, he didnt do anything to anyone!!! I voted "No" on leaving dog tied out, and always will. If its tied outside it cant be watched all the time from people teasing it or even killing it. They do everything they can do to make their masters happy, the least we could do is protect them as they would us.....whew that was a windy one  sorry for the long one ..... hehe


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

Mashirorima said:


> No. My father had a husky and he was tied up for just a few minutes... He died. He somehow got caught and choked. A couple minutes later they went to get him and he was lifeless.
> Also my friend's dog jumped off the porch on a chain and hung herself.
> 
> Totally against them. Also i believe they make a dog more aggressive. Just my opinion though.



that just made me so depressed. :/


i'm 100% against tying a dog up anywhere. outside a store, outside your house. Anywhere! If you can't control or handle your dog, he/she wasn't meant to be your pet in the first place.

I'm a strong believer of having control over your pet and a fenced backyard (6-7 feet tall fences, flat smooth wood so that they can't climb over).


urgh, and Loneforce, your anti-freeze story made me depressed also. I hate and form of dog abuse and I find tying a dog up is totally abuse.

my Bichon was abused by it's prior owners before me and my family saved him. Ugh, I hate hate hate it! he was always tied up. >:[ ugh, i'm getting so worked up and angry now. time to save my post and leave the thread! (lol  )


----------



## Sevastra (Mar 19, 2012)

I believe its okay to tie a dog outside, but with constant supervison. But it normally makes me anxious thinking something is going to happen to him, so normally if i have to do something outside and make sure he doesn't wander off, I will put him on the runner, but I'm right there. I refuse to tie him outside if I leave the house to go somewhere, or leave him unattended.


----------

